# New Tablesaw



## RussellF (Sep 1, 2006)

I currently have a 10" craftsman tablesaw. It rests on it stand and does not collapse. It really takes up a lot of room in my trailer. I am in the market to replace it and was trying to find some reviews or opinions on other contractors tablesaws(or some DIYers too) that collapse for storage. I did post in the contractor forums, but didn't get as many replies as I thought I might. Thanks for any and all responses in advance.

Russ


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I'm a DIY, but I actually really like my new craftsman 10" Table saw. It has an adjustable leg for balancing, the table collapses and everything stores nicely on the unit for travel. It has a dust collection bag w/ actually works pretty well and best of all, the wings telescope out 30 in right and 18 in left rip capacity. You are probably looking for something more advance, but for the $189 I paid on sale, this thing is GREAT!


Edit - This one
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...BV_EngineID=cccfaddikjmdhejcefecemldffidfmg.0


----------



## RussellF (Sep 1, 2006)

J187 vbmenu_register("postmenu_17876", true); 
I think that Craftsman is pretty much what I have, but an older model. The dust bag on mine is a lot smaller........I think that I paid more for mine and got less than what you have. I had it for about a year before I had to repair the power switch......it had gotten some sawdust in it. I was surprised that I had troubles that quickly with it. I have not had troubles lately, but just need to make more room. Thanks for the reply.

Russ


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

I purchase the table saw below. Have been using it for about 3 weeks. I'm very happy with it. Don't know what I would change. It would be nice to have purchased the one that had a supper heavy duty table, but then i couldn't move it around easily.... no saw dust bag, but own collapsable stand.


----------



## RussellF (Sep 1, 2006)

I guess I am looking hard at the Rigid unit.......heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

I am torn between the Bosch and the Rigid table saw.....I will probably go with the Bosch due to its reliability. I love the Bosch table saw because of the self collapsing stand. Right now I have a Dewalt table saw but the rack and pinion assembly for the guide has some play in it so my cuts will be out 1/8" if I dont sqaure up the saw before ripping material.

heres a review on table saws

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/house_and_home/table-saw-reviews/index.html


----------



## DWrath (Oct 4, 2006)

I've had the Bosch tablesaw for about 5 years now and it's great. It's small enought for my garage work area, yet it's plenty powerful. I've never had a problem with it and use it quite often.


----------

